# icones de fichiers



## zenmoi (28 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
les questions et réponses regorges sur tout le web pour la classique question "mais comment changé-je mes icônes ??", et comme d'habitude (après avoir toutefois épluché la toile comme je l'ai pu, en français et en anglais) je pose des questions plus compliqués, plus fastidieuses, et à laquelle les gens n'ont certainement pas envie de répondre !! J'espère cependant que comme toujours une bonne âme se dévouera !

Alors voilà, j'ai changé une icône d'un dossier d'abord, puis toutes le icônes de tout les dossier et de pas mal d'autres petites chose directement dans les fichiers systèmes, bien.
Maintenant, j'en arrive aux icônes des fichiers, et il s'avère que c'est bien plus compliqué !
Prenons par exemple un fichier vidéo, un .mp4 pourquoi pas (mais c'est valable pour à peu près toutes les extensions classiques : .png .tiff .jpg .webarchive .avi .pdf .doc(x) .rtf .xlsx etc)

Par défaut, ce fichier ne s'affiche pas avec une icône, mais avec un aperçu de son contenu (très pratique, c'est vrai), qui est je crois généré par le plug-in quicklook de quicktime, à moins que ce ne soit pour l'aperçu rapide avec la barre d'espace, à moins que ce ne soit pour les deux, a moins que
Mais on peut choisir dans les options de présentation d'avoir ou pas cet aperçu, et si on ne l'active pas on a l'icône par défaut des fichiers de cette extension. D'ailleurs, même lorsque l'aperçu est activé, dans les info de ce fichier on voit non pas l'aperçu, mais bien l'icône type.

C'est elle que je voudrais modifier ! Non pas avec la méthode du copier coller, ou du glisser (merci fìx), qui change le fonctionnement de ces icônes en SUPPRIMANT L'APERÇU !, mais en une seule fois, dans le système, comme je l'ai fait pour les autres (icônes des dossiers par exemple) sauf que je ne les trouve pas !! j'ai des pistes, des idées, et beaucoup d'autres questions sur cette fonction d'aperçu, mais mon message est déjà bien trop long, et de toute manière je me doute que pour certaines de mes idées il faudrait carrément modifier le fonctionnement de l'OS, donc maitriser le cocoa ou autre, donc

Merci de votre attention !!


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2012)

zenmoi a dit:


> [...]ou du glisser (merci fìx)



Héhé! Content qu'ça serve! 


Pour les icônes de fichiers... elles sont toutes contenues à l'intérieur des paquets des applications (dans le dossier Ressources du dossier Content)

*Exemples : *


*Quicktime :



VLC :


Aperçu :


Excel :


*


Donc il te suffit (si j'ose dire!  ) de remplacer chacune de ces icônes par celles de ton choix pour qu'elles deviennent celles par défaut. (en les écrasant par une icône du même nom [et même casse tant qu'à faire] ; en .icns [ou du même format que l'original. Mais de ce que j'vois sur mes quelques exemples, ça a l'air d'être souvent de l'icns])

Et j'disais "si j'ose dire", car pour certaines applications.... y'en a un paquet de formats possibles... et donc un paquet d'icônes à remplacer! (cf. Aperçu.app par exemple! :rateau



-----------
EDIT : 

J'viens de faire l'essai en changeant l'icône « png.icns » d'Aperçu...(pour voir si les captures ci-dessus, restées sur le bureau, changeaient).... et il a fallu que je relance le Finder (alt+cmd+esc => Finder => Relancer) pour que le changement soit prit en compte.


----------



## zenmoi (28 Janvier 2012)

Daccord ! merci beaucoup  !!
Je pouvais chercher longtemps dans les très nombreux dossiers du système j'ai d'ailleurs découvert des trucs sympa en farfouillant un peu, ici par exmple : /System/Library/Compositions

Bref, ça ne va pas être trop long, puisque je ne veux modifier que les quelques formats que j'ai spécifié plus haut, les autres je ne les utilises pas, là plupart du temps, donc ils n'iront pas faire tâche dans ma nouvelle apparence de fichiers (peu claire comme phrase !)

Alors par contre, je pousse le bouchon un peu plus loin, et je me pose deux autres questions  Pourquoi est-ce que quand je modifiais un seul de ces fichiers avec la technique d'afficher les informations ça annulais la possibilité d'avoir la fonction aperçu ? Est-ce que chaque fichier créé aurait immédiatement en même temps son propre fichier de préférences qui se créerait quelque part, et donc quand je modifie via cette méthode il enregistre qu'il ne doit plus utiliser l'icône proposé par l'application dédiée à lire ce fichier, mais l'icône spéciale à la place ? Et ce serait pourquoi l'aperçu ne fonctionnerait plus, parce qu'il aurait pour fonctionnement de venir se placer à la place d'une icône par défaut, mais (par oublie dans le script peut-être) pas à la place d'une icône particulière s'il y en a une ?

Et dans ce cas, peut-on remédier à ça ? Parce que si on peut changer facilement le comportement de ce truc aperçu, alors j'aurais pas mal de petites améliorations à apporter pour mon ordi !!

Enfin en tout cas, merci de la réponse rapide et complète et en image en plus Fìx !!


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2012)

Ah non non non.... tu déconnes là!!

On pouvait pas en rester à un "super Fìx, ça répond parfaitement à ma question, je marque le sujet en* [Résolu]*"... puis "Bye bye" quoi!??? 


Nan là voilà... j'avais la classe... j'avais tout bon... et voilà que tu me descends avec une question tordue, loin au delà de mes pauvres connaissances! Pour qui j'passe maintenant hein?!  





Nan sans blague... j'te répondrai hasardement si je le faisais... :rose: J'me suis jamais posé cette question ni n'ai même remarqué ce problème d'ailleurs.... Mais ptêt bin ouais ; que le script n'a pas été pensé pour ce cas de figure.... peut-être que lui détermine que "si : option aperçu demandée => remplacer cette icône_ [ndlr : celle contenue dans le dossier ressources de telle app.]_ par cet aperçu"


Nan franchement, j'pense que pour changer ça (si c'est ça)...... ça doit sans doute aller extrêêêêêmement loin!!! :rateau: J'serai toi, j'économiserai c'temps pour le consacrer à mes nouvelles icônes! Au moins il sera pas perdu... et j'aurai épargné mon système d'une tonne de conneries irréversibles  potentielles!


----------



## zenmoi (28 Janvier 2012)

Haha ! en fait, c'est ça que j'aime bien, faire des conneries, si ça m'apprends à chaque fois un peu plus sur le fonctionnement de l'ordi, ça m'intéresse beaucoup ! Et je suis très prudent, des clones et des sauvegardes incrémentielles dans tout les sens, je ne risque pas grand chose !

En tout cas, s'il faut carrément tripatouiller dans le script, je le ferais peut-être un jour (déjà il faut apprendre le bon langage hein, donc), et si c'est le cas, je vous en ferait part sur ce forum, mais effectivement, je peux aussi consacrer mon temps à d'autres choses, c'est envisageable haha !
Enfin dans les améliorations possible, enlever ce cadre blanc type carte postale autour des aperçus d'image (résultat qu'on obtient si on transforme l'image elle-même en .icn, et qu'on la met pour sa propre icone, et c'est bien bien mieux, si si !) et rendre le texte invisible, pour le bureau au moins (parce que la solution de mettre des espaces marche, mais c'est énervant. Pourtant pareil, ça rend mille fois mieux !! mais ça doit être une option individuelle, parce que sinon, merci la pagaille)

Bref, non bah c'est parfait Fìx, oh que si !


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2012)

Je ne sais pas si c'est de ce cadre blanc dont tu parles.... mais voici une observation que j'ai faite :


Je télécharge une image sur internet, l'aperçu (à la place de l'icône) est muni d'un cadre blanc
Je l'ouvre sur Photoshop et la réenregistre, le cadre blanc disparaît.

Exemple : 




J'en avais conclu que le cadre disparaissait une fois qu'une modif avait été faite par l'utilisateur de l'ordi [ce qui permettait de reconnaitre les images originales de celles manipulées], mais les modifs faites par Aperçu.app ne le font pas disparaitre........ 

Donc bon... maintenant, j'suis dubitatif... j'sais pas trop comment ça réagit.... 

Mais vu qu't'as l'air d'être un vilain curieux.... j'compte sur toi pour me dire, tôt ou tard, c'qu'il en est!


----------



## tantoillane (29 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je n'ai pas photoshop pour tester, mais lorsque tu fais "Lire les informations" l'icône affichée est-elle une image ou l'icône d'aperçu ? Car il est possible que photoshop mette sa propre icône au fichier (à savoir l'image mais sans bande blanche)


----------



## zenmoi (29 Janvier 2012)

Après test, malheureusement c'est bien ça, photoshop met l'image elle-même en icône (donc c'est comme ce que je fais déjà manuellement)

Pour la question des noms qui pourraient être invisibles, j'avais une idée qui éviterait d'aller voir je ne sais pas où pour modifier le script gérant les paramètres de l'affichage des noms des fichiers, ce serait d'aller voir directement la police elle-même. Je ne sais pas comment fonctionne une police non plus. Je sais qu'on doit au moins, pour la même police, l'écrire en normal, en gras, en italic etc si on veut que ces options existent (je veux dire, ce n'est pas le logiciel de traitement de texte qui s'amuse à la grossir ou à la tordre à volonté, alors que c'est bien lui qui la souligne, et c'est pour ça que ça prête à confusion, les trois options étant mises au même plan souvent). Mais peut-être, peut-être!, que les différentes tailles sont aussi programmées ? Est-ce le logiciel qui grossi ou diminue par vectorisation ? ou bien est-ce que les différentes tailles sont rentrées à l'avance ? Je n'ai jamais eu d'indices là dessus, si ce n'est que ça ferait beaucoup de polices différentes pour une seule police si je puis dire ! En même temps, la taille 12 est la même sous tous les logiciel, donc l'information des tailles fait au moins un peu parti de la police elle-même, pas seulement du logiciel. Mais donc si c'était le cas, il suffirait de dénicher la police utilisée pour marquer les noms de fichier, et de la transformer pour qu'en taille 12 par exemple elle soit uniquement des espaces ! Ce n'est pas très différent que de rentrer les espaces à la main, mais ça permet déjà que ça se fasse automatiquement, et que le fichier ait tout de même un nom, pour pouvoir le rechercher par exemple ! Et que ce ne soit applicable qu'à un lieu donné (le bureau par exemple)


----------



## tantoillane (29 Janvier 2012)

Re,

En effet, les polices sont vectorielles. Sinon, je pense qu'un script est en effet tout à fait envisageable pour changer l'icône des images (voir même avec automator)



edit : après vérification, la routine "Ajouter une icone de vignette aux fichiers sélectionnés" de Automator à en effet pour conséquence de modifier l&#8217;icône des fichiers image par l'image elle même, et le finder n'affiche plus un aperçu avec bande blanche. Bref, pour faire simple, cette routine _retire_ la bande blanche. Reste plus qu'à voir pour le titre.

edit2 : pour le titre, c'est plus chiant, la seul solution que j'ai trouvé est de rendre le nom des fichiers séquentiels puis de modifier le 1 en 1 espace, le 2 en 2 espaces, etc. Ça ajoute gentiment 11 étapes dans le processus Automator, mais une fois enregistré comme action de dossier pour le bureau, ça marche nickel et plus besoin de s'occuper de quoi que ce soit, à chaque ajout de fichier sur le bureau, celui-ci subira le sort du icône sans bordure (si image) puis nom de fichier qui devient des espaces.


----------

